# P22 WAP Vs CAP



## Dapuma (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been looking at some of the Walther P22's and I noticed some of the model numbers are WAP and Some are CAP.

Like these

CAP22003
http://www.impactguns.com/store/698958002704.html

WAP22010
http://www.impactguns.com/store/698958002513.html

As far as I can tell these are identical.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

But if you read the description, one says laser, the other does not. The presence or absence of a laser would explain the price difference.

Pay close attention to the pictures used by third parties in their websites. Most of them will use stock pics taken by others, and may or may not actually reflect what they have. Certainly that is the case here.


----------



## Dapuma (Jul 28, 2009)

Nevermind I was just looking at the Walther Catalog and they have an explaination.

WAP22003 is the 22LR , 10 Round
CAP22003 is the 22LR , 10 Round California Compliant

So I guess Walther has special Model numbers for the Hippy crowd since they have such Fascist gun control laws.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hippies?

There's still hippies?


----------

